

TransLattice intros world’s first geographically distributed database - thelover
http://venturebeat.com/2012/07/24/translattice-geographically-distributed-database/

======
damian2000
Hardly a world first - don't Amazon & Google have this already?

~~~
daemon13
Both Amazon and Google aren't relational, but rather NoSQL breed.

